# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  [RESOLVED] Change Page Title with Response.AddHeader("Content-disposition", "inline; filename")

## Rhodo

I inherited an old VB.NET application that opens a PDF into a new tab (see below). Is there a way to change the new page's Title to the PDF file name? 



```
name = myPDFfile
Response.Buffer = False
Response.Clear()
Response.ClearContent()
Response.ClearHeaders()
Response.ContentType = "application/pdf"
Response.AddHeader("Content-disposition", "inline; filename=" & name)
Response.TransmitFile(Foldername & "\" & name)
Response.End()
```

----------


## schoemr

Hi Rhodo,

If I remember correctly (I'm not 100% sure) the  C and D must be capital letters.



```
Content-Disposition
```

----------


## Rhodo

Thanks Schoemr for your response. Sorry if I was unclear. This code is working fine. It opens the PDF in a new tab. However, the new tab's HTML title is same as the first tab. I'm looking for a way to change the page's Title to the PDF file name. Any help is appreciated.

----------


## dday9

The web browser uses the PDF's title meta data.

If you open the PDF in a normal text editor, search for /Title, and change the value inside the parenthesis then your browser will reflect the value.

----------


## schoemr

I was about to say I don't think it's possible (with code)  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhodo

> The web browser uses the PDF's title meta data.


Yes, this works. Thank you for your help. Now, how to change the title of 200k+ PDFs? I guess that's for another forum.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, you should mark this thread as resolved and then open up a new thread for changing the title programmatically.

----------


## jdc2000

Possibly useful links for batch updating the Title data:

https://superuser.com/questions/8270...pdfs-meta-data

https://evermap.com/Tutorial_ABT_EditMetadata.asp

----------

